# What was your favorite cartoon show as a kid?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Mine was Ninja Turtles and my favorite character was Donatello, then Leonardo, then Michelangelo, and Raphael.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Bugs Bunny

I misread the title of this thread so I took out what I wrote and put in a cartoon.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I have to pick ONE? Hmmmmmm, I'd say Inspector Gadget.

Honourable mentionables: Garfield, Woody Woodpecker, Bugs Bunny/Looney Tunes, Ninja Turtles, Goof Troop (probably in that order).. I'm sure I'm forgetting some.


----------



## glarmph (May 21, 2009)

Ren and Stimpy


----------



## Omnium11 (Feb 11, 2009)

Ren and stimpy, Doug, muppet babies, david the gnome etc


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

I loved Magic School Bus, Arthur, Sailor Moon, Pokemon (haha), Hey Arnold, Dragon Ball Z, Digimon, X-Men, Spiderman, Josie and the *****cats, Scobby Doo, Doug, Gumby, Smurfs, Animaniacs, Beetlejuice, the flinstones, the jetsons, just too much to count. I watched a lot of saturday morning cartoons.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

spiderman and spiderman unlimited


----------



## catbuddy (Jun 3, 2009)

Rocko's modern life, Hey arnold, Ahhh real monsters, doug, pokemon, digimon, ren and stimpy, rocket power, rugrats, and spongebob(still a kid hehe)

out of all of them..I'd have to say Rocko!! =D


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Captain Planet and Gumby.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Sadly, South-Park. I started watching the show when I was 6 years old (irresponsible brothers). And of course Dragon Ball Z and Pokemon.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Gumby kicks arse!


----------



## Omnium11 (Feb 11, 2009)

Dragon Ball Z was truly awesome. Forgot all about that show. Rocko was good too. Forgot about that one as well.


----------



## SourD (May 21, 2009)

Scooby Doo and a Pup Named Scooby Doo. It's all about the doobie doobie doo's. I even had him painted on my walls lol, cute.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

The Smurfs from the ages of 1-7 And those Mario Brother cartoons from the ages of 8-11.


----------



## Moon Fire (Oct 15, 2008)

Mine was "Mysterious Cities of Gold" epic. Then "Ullysses 31". I also liked a lot of cartoons when I was a kid and I still enjoy them now.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

Ren & Stimpy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Some of my favorites:

The Flintstones
Looney Tunes (Bugs Bunny, Tweety Bird, Daffy Duck, etc.)
Woody Woodpecker


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Transformers


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

captain planet.

also liked gumby&pokey, rugrats, hey arnold, she-ra, and scooby doo.


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

g.i. joe


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

tale spin


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

_Sailor Moon_. I always wanted to be Sailor Venus. I had all the Sailor Moon paraphernalia.


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

X-Men

Had an X-men action figure obsession too.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

The Jetsons - I loved the buildings and design. When I was 5 it was Casper the Friendly Ghost, because he was so nice to everyone. 

lol @ Josie and the *****cats


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Moon Fire said:


> Mine was "Mysterious Cities of Gold" epic.


epic cartoon indeed 

Voltron
GI joe
Transformers
Gatchaman
Astroboy
Captain Harlock
He-Man
Mazinger Z
Grendizer


----------



## Holly Short (Apr 30, 2009)

SoloSage said:


> Sadly, South-Park. I started watching the show when I was 6 years old (irresponsible brothers). And of course Dragon Ball Z and Pokemon.


My six-year-old sister likes South Park. Irresponsible parents.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Tom & Jerry, anyone?


----------



## Holly Short (Apr 30, 2009)

Zeddicus said:


> Tom & Jerry, anyone?


I used to love that show.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Just a few of my favorites:

Heathcliff, TMNT, Inspector Gadget, Muppet Babies, Mapletown, Noozles, Doug, Rugrats, Madeline, Bobby's World, Tiny Toon Adventures, Looney Toons, Daria.


----------



## sociallyconscious (Mar 27, 2009)

sabrina the teenage witch, arthur, the littles and sailor moon.
we didn't have cable back then.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Transformers 80's cartoon


----------



## ellektra (Mar 19, 2007)

Animaniacs, Doug, Rugrats, Pink Panther, Looney Tunes


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Freakazoid. Pure randomness FTW.

I saw the anime series G-Force (Gatchaman in Japanese), Sailor Moon, and Dragon Ball Z. My beginnings as a lifelong otaku.


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

Moon Fire said:


> Mine was "Mysterious Cities of Gold" epic. Then "Ullysses 31". I also liked a lot of cartoons when I was a kid and I still enjoy them now.


Loved these when I was young (loved the little robot in Ulysses 31  )


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Garfield, Scooby Doo, Tiny Toons, Doug, Ahhh Real Monsters, and Rugrats


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

its tough between smurfs, thundercats and gi joe but im going with smurfs


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i dont remember the name of the show  ...but he was a sherrif and had a robot horse or something



AudreyHepburn said:


> _Sailor Moon_. I always wanted to be Sailor Venus. I had all the Sailor Moon paraphernalia.


its hard for me to admit this...but i loved sailor moon...i even wrote a sailor moon fanfic ops ...they were my friends


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

inna sense said:


> i dont remember the name of the show  ...but he was a sherrif and had a robot horse or something


That was probably BraveStarr.

I loved Transformers and pre-Gazoo Flintstones.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

zookeeper said:


> That was probably BraveStarr.


YES!...thats it!...thanks...i wonder if i can find episodes of it online


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Rugrats


----------



## ElectricLettuce (Jul 21, 2009)

wacky racers, scooby doo, doug,birdman, and about a billion others


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

inna sense said:


> YES!...thats it!...thanks...i wonder if i can find episodes of it online


there's a bunch of episodes on youtube.


----------



## doomflower (Jul 26, 2009)

G.I. Joe, Transformers, The Real Ghostbusters! :b


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

I liked Land of the Lost, the old Flintstones cartoons, Felix the Cat....can't remember anything else.


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

Thundercats, Droopy, He-Man (just a bit), Tom and Jerry (of course), Mighty Mouse lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Logan X said:


> there's a bunch of episodes on youtube.


thanks!...ill look now


----------



## shygirl14 (May 23, 2009)

Scooby doo, Bugs bunny, flinstones, and the Jestons


----------



## Anxiety Slip (Aug 4, 2009)

X men 90's version (the intro theme just reeks of nostalgia), Ninja turtles, and samurai pizza cats


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

you can guesstimate some people's age by the cartoons they liked as children


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Simpsons, rockos modern life


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

pokemon, dragonball z


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Arnold, Kablam, Pokemon, Rugrats.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

ren & stimpy, gargoyles, and rocko's modern life.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Rugrats, Hey Arnold, Are you afraid of the dark?, Star Trek,Clarissa Explains It All,Aaahh!!! Real Monsters.
But my all time favorite show as a kid was Digimon.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Inspector Gadget, Rocko's Modern Life (Spuuunnkkkyyy!!!!), Doug, Rugrats. My favorite Nickelodeon show was Salute Your Shorts. 

I miss 90s Nickelodeon.


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Angry Beavers, Rocko's Modern Life, Ren & Stimpy, and Scooby Doo.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

All of the Dragon Ball series


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

scooby doo, I probably still have tapes I recorded way back then so I could watch them over and over. I also liked Thomas the train. When I got alittle older, like 4th grade I started watching toonami, DBZ was my favorite, along with gundam wing, ronin warriors, and my very first guilty pleasure, sailor moon.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Care Bears, Smurfs, Muppet Babies, Scooby Doo, Flinstones, Tom & Jerry, DuckTales, ChipNDale Rescue Rangers, Inspector Gadget!


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Flintstones, Tom&Jerry, Looney Tunes, Smurfs, Swat Cats, Laurel&Hardy (the first cartoon I saw back in early 90s, we only had 2 channels on the TV then).
.. many more that I am forgetting right now.


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

Loony Toons
Darkwing Duck
Duck Tales
Animaniacs
Tiny Toons

Rocko's Modern Life and Ren and Stimpy scared the **** out of me.


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

power rangerS!!


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Powerpuff girls, fairly odd parents, hey arnold, the simpsons, Loony toons, Tom and Jerry, Samurai Pizza cats (lol) , cardcaptors, x-men evolution, spongebob squarepants, the weekenders, arthur, madeline... captain planet!

Some of them are really recent... are teenage years still counted as kids?
I still like cartoon actually |D


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

Of the few cartoons I watched as a kid its hard to call favorites but would have to be Batman the Animated Series only because some of my most memorable childhood memories involved being in my parent's room with my older brothers after a hard day in 1st or 2nd grade and a cup of cheez-its during the weekdays. Batman was always followed by the Mighty Morphing Power Rangers but I began to lose interest midway through season 2, the Thunderzords were pushing it but season 3 killed it for me.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Moomins  I still enjoy it now, but it shouldn't be watched while smoking weed...


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

I enjoyed the 90's versions of Batman, Spiderman and X-men.


----------



## SADuser (Jul 9, 2009)

Mr Squiggle...you know, the man from the moon.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

Gargoyles. I was _obsessed_ with Gargoyles.

Other shows I loved were Captain Planet, and then older cartoons like Tom and Jerry and Loony Toons. I probably would have been very into anime if I had access to it as a kid. I still enjoy animated stuff occasionally even now.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Flintstones
Smurfs
Gummy Bears
Tom And Jerry
Scooby Doo
Looney Tunes (All)


----------



## Bakemono (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

It was only years later that I discovered that it was actually a butchered version of a much darker Japanese animated show.

Oh, and to the guy in the YouTube comments who says:

"I was beyond disappointed to find out the﻿ G-force movie was about a bunch of effing rodents!"

I feel your pain, brother.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

quietgal said:


> Gargoyles. I was _obsessed_ with Gargoyles.


Gargoyles was awesome. I used to force my mom to tape episodes i wouldn't be able to watch :lol


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

She Ra, He Man, Inspector Gadget,


----------



## Syrena (Aug 6, 2009)

Rainbow Brite, X-Men, She-Ra, He-Man, Smurfs, Garfield, Care Bears, My Little Pony, Captain Planet, Tiny Toons, Rugrats..


----------



## milkyx (Jul 26, 2009)

Arthurrrrrr - Watched it this morning before college lol and funnily enough I could sing along

"And I say Hey! What a wonderful kind of day..where we can learn to walk and play, and get along with each otherrrr" :boogie

But I also loved 

Dragonball Z
X-Men
Naruto
Pokemon
etc..


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

Looney Tunes and Bugs Bunny in particular. "Git over here ya fur bearing galoot."


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I had two periods of time with cartoons. One was in the early to mid eighties during the Saturday morning cartoons. The other was during the early to mid nighties with all the cartoons that came on after school. 

My favs would be Transformers, G.I. Joe, He-Man, Thundercats, Smurfs, Turbo Teen, The Littles, Darkwing Duck, Talespin, and X-Men. Along with countless others.


----------



## namastecadet (May 14, 2009)

*Pepper Ann!* (..who's that girl? what's her name? is she cool? is she lame?..) anyone?, rugrats, doug, recess, dexter's laboratory & hey arnold.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Some of these are Aussie..

Ninja Turtles, Smurfs, Care Bears, Ducktales, Alvin and the Chipmunks, Winnie the Pooh Bear (the new adventures), Gummy Bears, Punky Brewster, Strawberry Shortcake, Sylvanian Families, Captain Planet! (I still know all the words to the songs), Rockos Modern Life, Ahh Real Monsters, Rugrats, CatDog, Nody, Bangers and Mash, Gumby!, Blinky Bill, SuperTed, Madeline, Babar!, Bananaman, Widget!, Pinky and the Brain.

.. any older aussies remember.. Mulligrubs? Scariest kids show ever!

(Non cartoon classics I loved) - 
Mr Squiggle (Hurry Up! lol), Fat Cat, Humphrey Bear, Johnson and Friends, Sesame Street (when there was the 'Yip Yips', you know those 2 funny aliens that went crazy when the phone called?), Playschool (with Noni and George, I loved them!), Round the Twist, The Sooty Show! (with sooty and sweep), Dinosaurs (not da mama!).

Im sure Ive missed so many!!!



ShinAkuma said:


> Mine was Ninja Turtles and my favorite character was Donatello, then Leonardo, then Michelangelo, and Raphael.


Donatello was my fave!! I had a Don plush toy.


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

Doug, 

i could relate. he daydreamed alot. 
didn't resent or hate the bullies.

and the simplest task became an adventure


----------



## LOUDontheINSIDE (Jul 20, 2011)

*Ren and Stimpy*

my first favorite cartoon was Ren and Stimpy....my mom hated that show.... then it became Rugrats with Spongebob as a close second.... but right now I'm really liking Invader Zim


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

Um... Pokemon! DBZ... Sailor Moon. :heart


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Really never got into watching cartoons.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

It was and still is to this day, courage the cowardly dog.

It's creepy and funny and entertaining all at the same time....

My favorite cartoon of all time, easily.


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

Rugrats, Recess, The Wild Thornberries, Hey Arnold


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

The Simpsons
Doug
Tiny Toons
Ren and Stimpy
G.I. Joe
X-Men
Spider-man


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Looney tunes, Rugrats, The Simpsons, Sponge bob.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Spiderman


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

TMNT 
Darkwing Duck 
Animaniacs 
Tiny Toons 
The Simpsons 
Beavis and Butthead 
Doug 
Rocco's Modern Life 
Rugrats 
Ren and Stimpy 
Aeon Flux 
The Maxx 
Spiderman TAS 
X-Men TAS 
Batman TAS 
The Tick 
Pinky and the Brain 
Gargoyles


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Grim and Evil and The Grim Adventures of Billy & Mandy.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Rosie and Jim when I was little 









My brother and I used to watch two epasodes of the Simpsons every-night

I also loved

Doug








Author









There were many more too...I still watch cartoons!!


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Scooby Doo was my favorite!


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

Twisted Tales of Felix the cat  that was a very cool cartoon


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Spongebob, Hey Arnold, Angry Beavers, Doug, Fairly Oddparents,


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

Bayblades! Haha


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Also

Transylvania Pet Shop
Galaxy High
Mighty Max
Teenage Mutant Hero Turtles
X-Men
Raggy Dolls
Super Ted
Thunder Cats
Captain Planet
Biker Mice From Mars
Street Sharks
Dungeons and Dragons
Rubarb and Custard


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

power rangers.

wait a min' that's not a cartoon.
Ok, Digimon.

But seriously though, I watched power rangers religiously


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I've never liked cartoons, to this day, except for one exception. I guess "Arthur" was alright. I was more into "Big Comfy Couch" kind of shows.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Rugrats
Hey Arnold
Powerpuff Girls
Ed Edd n Eddy
Spongebob(First three seasons, new episodes are trash)


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Captain Planet, he's our hero, gonna take pollution down to zero! Earth, fire, wind, water, Heeeeeeeeeeart. haha I was a big fan.

Cartoon network 'toons were my fave too...courage the cowardly dog, cow & chicken, power puff girls, dexter's lab etc


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Heidi, Girl of the Alps
Dog of Flanders
Princess Sarah
The Bush Baby
Robin Hood no Daiboken
The Adventures of Nils
Captain Planet
Doug
Hey Arnold!
Barbar 
The Adventures of Tintin


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

Wait, Power Rangers isn't a cartoon...
I guess Tom and Jerry


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

hmm, sailor moon. and dragon ball


----------



## lov3np3ac3 (Aug 15, 2011)

Dexter's laboratory.


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

This one is hard since there was so many great cartoons in the 80's and 90's. I would have to say TMNT 87 one. My fav was always Michelangelo ( since he wore orange my fav color and also since he loved pizza ) I have many more favs that people above me have listed.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

There are so many cartoons that I really loved as a kid. And to be honest, I'd probably still love watching some of them if given the chance.

What's New, Scooby-Doo
Cardcaptor Sakura
Arthur
Magic School Bus
Rugrats
Pokemon
Yu-Gi-Oh
Jackie Chan Adventures
Totally Spies
Kim Possible
Hamtaro
Avatar: The Last Airbender
The Adventures of Jimmy Neutron: Boy Genius
Spongebob Squarepants
The Weekenders
Fairly Oddparents
Jacob Two-Two
Martin Mystery
Danny Phantom
Storm Hawks


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

My favorites cartoon shows as a kid of 23 are :

The Simpsons
Futurama
South Park
Avatar the last airbender
Cowboy bebop (gotta love space jazz and blues !)
Rurouni Kenshin (actually I read the mangas)
Dragon Ball (again, manga)

And probably a few others that I've forgotten...

I have eclectic tastes when it comes to entertainment stuff. I like to read Nietzsche as much as I like to watch cartoons.  (and yeah, Nietzsche is very entertaining, I read Thus Spoke Zarathoustra at the age of 14, but to be honest I didn't understand everything until much later, and nowadays I still don't grasp every thing he says, maybe it's because he was delirious and dying when he wrote this book, I don't know... :lol)


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

Tom & Jerry
Scooby-Doo
Jetsons
Flintstones
Bugs Bunny
Justice League (was that the name??) - thought Aquaman was cute
Dungeons and Dragons

I watched Laff-Olympics but didn't really like it. Not a lot of choice when you have 4 channels and cartoons are only on Saturdays.

My husband's nickname for me is Captain Planet! Even though that came out a bit after we watched cartoons. Tree hugger and proud of it!

I love Phineas & Ferb now. Don't mind watching with my sons!


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

MaidMarian said:


> I liked Land of the Lost, the old Flintstones cartoons, Felix the Cat....can't remember anything else.


Oh, Land of the Lost! Not technically a cartoon but I watched that all the time!


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

spongebob squarepants for sure ... #1


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:boogie:lol

Doraemon 
Pokemon
Rayearth
Lupin the 3rd
Powerpuff Girls
Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy


----------



## lov3np3ac3 (Aug 15, 2011)

We're talking of cartoons here.. the ones from the 90s <3 

There should be a manga/anime thread.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Sonic, Ninja Turtles & Captain Planet.


----------



## Lucy in the Sky (Aug 23, 2011)

Darkwing Duck.
Talespin.
My Little Pony.
Strawberry Shortcake.
Animaniacs.
Pinky and the Brain.


----------



## Lucy in the Sky (Aug 23, 2011)

borntoroam said:


> I still watch 'em sometimes!! I wanna build a blanket/pillow fort next time! Arthur, Rugrats, Rocco's Modern Life... all of the usual stuff.


:yes:yes:yes


----------



## Caricature Booth (Dec 15, 2011)

*Caricature Booth*

This is best information.

Caricature Booth


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Tom n jerry
pluto
Scooby Cooby Doo
gummy bears...
Arial
Jasmine


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

When i was little we watched a cartoon in Australia called Blinky Bill, about the adventures of a Koala. Also loved Samurai Pizza Cats, Capt'n Planet, Widget...loads more...to tired to think right now :blank


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Darkwing Duck and Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

tom and jerry 
ninja turtles
power rangers 
He-Man


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

Transformers
Inspector gadget
Dr Snuggles
Adams Family
The Jetsons


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Inspector Gadget
Ren & Stimpy
The Simpsons
Ninja Turtles
Rugrats
Rocko's Modern Life
The Angry Beavers
 there's probably more but that's all I can think of


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

Pokemon, Spongebob and The Simpsons


----------



## dr bee (Nov 18, 2011)

Tom & jerry, Camp Candy, Jonny Quest


----------



## dist0rt (Nov 11, 2011)

ninja turtles, scooby doo


----------



## Zidane9 (Sep 19, 2011)

A incredibliy rare anime called Twins of Destiny, best story ive come across in a movie/book.
was aired in australia on ABC but NO1 remembers it =(

everything thats been mentioned is downloadable but Twins of destiny remains a childhood memory but one of my most treasured.. also Ducktales was the $h!*


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I really liked the Flintstones for some reason. The Smurfs were OK. Duck Tales. Tom & Jerry. Bugs Bunny. Just about anything Merrie Melodies. I tended to gravitate to things both my sister and myself could get into.


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Looney Tunes, the old ones :

Do Do, one of the weirdest characters ever 

http://www.supercartoons.net/cartoon/644/dough-for-the-do-do.html#.UROWA_JpB_Y

Walter Lantz productions "The Flying Turtle" hilarious and sad at the same time :


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Tom & Jerry.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Spongebob, Scooby Doo, Looney Toons (early on), and anything else that came on Saturday morning.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hmm, well I watched a lot of shows, but one of the first shows I liked to watch was Barney, ummm of course Spongebob when I was a bit older. And lot of Canadian shows you've probably never heard of lol


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Rugrats, Rocco's Modern Life, Hey Arnold, Legends of the Hidden Temple.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Too many to choose from

The Ghostbuster
Xmen
Spiderman
Pup Named Scooby
Snorkels
DuckTales
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Gummy Bears
He Man
Thunder Cats
GI Joe
Transformers
Talespin
HongKong Phooey
JabberJaw
Mr. Magoo

too many


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

The Busy World of Richard Scarry plus alot of swedish and finnish cartoon shows.
i'm a finswede so i speak both those languages  I don't think there's any point mentioning those cartoons here.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Pokemon, the simpsons


----------



## Rainlullaby (Dec 4, 2012)

Courage the Cowardly Dog
Ren and Stimpy
Gumby
Sailor Moon
Catdog

The list can go on and on.


----------



## M90 (Jan 10, 2013)

Pokemon!


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

I was drawn to the dark-themed cartoons, like Spiral Zone and Inhumanoids.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Rugrats was my # 1 favorite.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

Gummy Bears
Smurfs
Thundercats
DuckTales
The Real Ghostbusters
Dungeons and Dragons
G.I. Joe
X-men
Scooby-doo
He-man


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Rocko's Modern Life


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Scooby-Doo
Courage the Cowardly Dog
Rugrats
Powerpuff Girls
Smurfs
Dragon Tales
Magic School Bus
Pinky and the Brain
Hey Arnold
Arthur
Postman Pat


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

What do you mean "as a kid". I still watch spongebob.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Mop-a-tops shop-It was some weird Australian show I think. Like nobody else watched it, but I used to be obsessed with it.
Bananas in pyjamas-Not the animated c*** that they show now but the ones where they still wore blue and red pyjamas not the same colours.
Tellytubbies-Weeeeeird.
Scooby doo, liked it from 3 onwards and still watch it when I'm poorly and in need of some comfort... :3


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Do any of you guys remember Voltron ? The robot that was like transformers ?


----------



## BlackWinterBeauty (Dec 21, 2012)

Hard to say, I had so many. I guess The Magic School Bus and Art Attack would come out on top.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Alvin and the Chipmunks


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Rescue Rangers was good too


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Firstly, Pokemon and Spongebob Squarepants then Ninja Turtles, The Kids from Room 402, Scooby-Doo and most of the Nickelodeon cartoons. Especially 'Aaahh!!! Real Monsters' was really unique.


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

Spongebob Squarepants, Pokemon, Transformers, Digimon, Arthur, Powerpuff Girls, Rocko's Modern Life, Avatar, Scooby Doo, Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends


----------



## rifulcube (Jan 1, 2013)

courage dog, dexter's laboratory, power puff girls, suite life of zack and cody, suite life on deck, naruto, pokemon


----------



## M90 (Jan 10, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> What do you mean "as a kid". I still watch spongebob.


Ha


----------



## morrgie (Feb 6, 2013)

rugrats and spongebob


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Looney Tunes and Courage the Cowardly Dog.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Hell yeah Courage the Cowardly Dog. Also Kim Possible, Hey Arnold, and DragonBall.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Scooby Doo
Road Runner
Tom and Jerry
Popeye
Inspector Gadget
Rugrats
Hey Arnold
Road Runner
Pokemon
Dragonball Z
Johnny Bravo
I am Weasel


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Do any of you guys remember Voltron ? The robot that was like transformers ?


Voltron was a lot darker than Transformers. I think it was the one with all those horrible monsters the enemies placed against Voltron? (there were many spin-offs of that theme at the time).


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Arthur
Sailor Moon
Power Rangers
Rurouni Kenshin
Pokemon
Digimon


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Dexter's Lab, Hey, Arnold! and The Wild Thornberrys

There was also an animal geographic-type show that was hosted by a lizard (a geico, I think?) that I used to love, too. I can't remember if it was on Nickelodeon or Disney Channel.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Pokemon!! Every1 collected the stickers in our school  and then they brought cards out so they became popular  
Stickers were only 20p per pack but cards cost like £6 per pack lol :/ 

I liked power rangers aswell


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Scooby-Doo and those old shorts with Bugs Bunny and Goofy.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Alot: pokemon, Jimmy neutron, dexter's labratory, scooby doo, courage the cowardly dog, code name kids next door, oh and the magic school bus. In my late kid years family guy, south park.


----------



## slider (Feb 9, 2013)

check it out, dial it in, and amp it up!


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Clutch Cargo:






As the person who loaded it said: "Who needs drugs when there's films like this?"


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

spongebob, ed edd n eddy


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Dungeons & Dragons


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

80s cartoons were a lot different than 90s ones. In the 80s (pre-teen era for me) every cartoon was about the fight between good and evil. 90s cartoons seem to be either self-sarcastic, more about general life, or a lot more comedic.

I doubt anything like this would be part of a 90s children tv:


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I loved the majority of the cartoons on Nickelodeon in the 90s but hands down my favorite was The Angry Beavers. Rugrats was probably my 2nd fav. I'm probably the only fan who sees Chuckie being some lame puss when he's older. He annoys me so much...


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Mostly something like a hippo i think. I didn't watch many episodes, but it had a very japanese feel.


----------



## Starstuff13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey Arnold was my favorite show on Nickelodeon. I also liked Angry Beavers, and Rugrats when I was very young. I always hated the disney channel. There are two types of people in this world, nickelodeon kids, and disney kids. After nick shows, I transitioned to dragon ball z and other anime.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

When I was really small I watched things like Postman Pat, Fireman Sam, Teletubbies etc. Then I as I got older I began watching shows like Pokemon, Digimon, Beyblade, Hey Arnold and Arthur. TV is really good when you are young.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Batman:TAS
Superfriends
Spider-Man TAS
X-Men TAS
A Pup Named Scooby-Doo
G-Force: Guardians of Space (Anime)


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

The Enemy Within said:


> Dungeons & Dragons
> 
> Loved it I got the entire series on DVD when I was 34.


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

One of my favorites, from my childhood the early 90's era :


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I loved Hey Arnold and Courage the Cowardly Dog. When I was a bit older, I was obsessed with Invader Zim.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Courage the Cowardly Dog, Dexter's Laboratory, Hey Arnold, and Digimon.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Doug
Jetsons 
Daria


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Doug, Scooby Doo, Captain Planet, Beavis & Butthead, Daria, Darkwing Duck, Ducktales, Talespin, Chip N Dale Rescue Rangers, Ghostbusters, Jetsons, Inspector Gadget, X-Men.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I liked a lot of Digimon(when I could watch it) and Danny Phantom.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Incompl said:


> Doug, Scooby Doo, Captain Planet, Beavis & Butthead, Daria, Darkwing Duck, Talespin, Rescue Rangers, Ghostbusters, Jetsons.


lol, I almost said Captain Planet, but I am a little embarrassed that I watched it.


----------



## veryshywoman (May 2, 2013)

Thundercats, Jem and the Holograms, Ninja Turtles, Drangonball Z, Sailor Moon, Ranma 1/2, Captain Tsubasa, Inspector Gadget...


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Courage the Cowardly Dog
The Powerpuff Girls
Dexter's Laboratory


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Hey Arnold, Doug, Rugrats, Wild Thornberrys, Rocket Power, Powerpuff girls, Poekemon, Hamtaro, invader zim, Ben 10, Totally spies, spongebob.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

PandaBearx said:


> Hey Arnold, Doug, Rugrats, Wild Thornberrys, Rocket Power, Powerpuff girls, Poekemon, *Hamtaro*, invader zim, Ben 10, Totally spies, spongebob.


Hamtaro was the ****, my hamster used to try to watch the tv :lol


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Not really my favorite, but Inhumanoids was actually quite bleak and cool:






The 80s had tons of good vs evil cartoons.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Probably "Life with Louie" and "The Powerpuff Girls" xD.


----------



## Downtheroad (Jul 20, 2013)

Jonny Quest, Invader Zim, Spongebob, Doug, Dexter's Lab, Scooby Doo, Rugrats, X-men, Spiderman, Batman, Pokemon and Digimon.


----------



## elle3 (Apr 1, 2013)

I didn't really like cartoons. The only cartoon shows I would watch were Scooby Doo, The Flintstones and The Jetsons. The first two were my favorite though haha.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Courage the Cowardly Dog, Rugrats, Doug, Hey Arnold, Ed, Edd, n Eddy, Johnny Bravo, Dexter's Lab, et al.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

spongebob!! XDD


----------



## Billw (Aug 2, 2013)

Invader zim


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

There is no way in hell I could pick just ONE. 

But I wish Swat Kats wasn't cancelled so soon. :no

The 90s were an awesome time for animation.


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

The Scooby Doo Show.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I watched literally anything and everything. Shows produced by Warner Bros, Hannah Barbara, MGM, Disney which I would get in a videotape because we had no cable television. I just digged cartoons as a kid. I didn't care what gender or demographic it catered to. The only exception was if it were a religious themed animation.. Waay too serious and emotional string-pulling to be enjoyable were my initial thoughts.

I was preteen age when I got some exposure with Nickelodeon, MTV, Fox shows which I became more partial with i.e. 'Ren and Stimpy', The Simpsons, Beavis and Butthead, Eek the cat and Terrible Thunder Lizards..


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Nothing will top the moments I had watching Dragon Ball Z.

There were a few other favs, but DBZ was special. None of my favs were American Cartoons though...oh wait, nevermind....Ed Edd n Eddy was my ish.


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

Cow n Chicken was like a drug for me.


----------



## elDiablo (Jun 11, 2011)

The Flinstones, Smurfs, The Jetsons.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

-Pokemon (Hurdurr)
-Powerpuff Girls
-Courage the Cowardly Dog
-Scooby Doo (Pretty much everything SD related as long as Scrappy wasn't in it)
-Recess
-Arthur
-Hey Arnold
-Rolie Poly Oly
-Magic School Bus
-Fairly Oddparents
There's probably more but I can't be bothered to put them all down.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

There weren't many when I was a kid, most of the better cartoons came out in the late 80s and they have progressively gotten better. All I remember, were simple cartoons like Tom and Jerry, which really had no substance. We had Hanna Barbera cartoons which were pretty good, but when I was a kid, it was the late 70s to early 80s.. we had like 1 TV in the house, and no cable.

I spent most of my time outside.

Now that I am older, I love cartoons. Adventure Time, and Regular Show are my favorites.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I still am a Kid : D

Finn le Human.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Charmander said:


> -Pokemon (Hurdurr)
> -Powerpuff Girls
> -Courage the Cowardly Dog
> -Scooby Doo (Pretty much everything SD related as long as Scrappy wasn't in it)
> ...


Uhmuhguh, I totally forgot about Recess! 

But yeah, Scooby Doo and Pokemon were my favourites.. :yes


----------



## jcmp7754 (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't have just one. Lol but I loved:

Rugrats
Sailor moon
Hey arnold!

I'm sure there's been more but I can't think of anymore right now lol


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

-Dragon Ball Z (this was my show!)
-Sailor Moon
-Powerpuff Girls
-Edd, Ed, N Eddy
-Courage the Cowardly Dog
-Johnny Bravo
-Dexter's Lab
-Hey Arnold
-Rugrats
-Wild Thornberries
-X men Evolution
-Teen Titans
-Tenchi Muyo
-Chalk Zone
-Fairly Odd Parents


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Sailor Moon, followed by Rugrats, followed by Recess.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Pokemon yugioh


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Scooby-Doo, Rugrats, Hey Arnold!, Spongebob, Doug, Recess, Cat-Dog, and Rocko's Modern Life. I think Scooby-Doo was my all time favorite.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Smurfs was my favorite cartoon as a kid.

But I also liked all the boy cartoons from the '80s:

GI Joe, Thundercats, Transformers, He-Man, etc.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

TMNT, X-Men, Doug, Simpsons, Rugrats, Ren & Stimpy, Beavis & Butt-Head...when I was a kid.

Early 20's I watched Aqua Teen Hunger Force and Undergrads(lasted only 1 season  ). Undergrads was probably my favorite cartoon, but it wasn't popular enough for a renewal.


----------



## Alecsa (Jul 5, 2011)

Top Cat
Wacky Races
2 Stupid Dogs
Powerpuff Girls
X-men Evolution
Cow and Chicken 
Codename: Kids Next Door
Courage the Cowardly Dog
Samurai Jack :duel


----------



## Kip92 (Aug 4, 2013)

Popeyeee... Well these days he was my favourite, but back then ummm probably scoobydoo and spongebob lol I forgot now


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Tintin


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Spongebob, Jimmy Neutron, Courage the Cowardly Dog, Fairly Oddparents, Ed, Edd, and Eddy, Rugrats, Catdog


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

adding more, Pinky & the Brain, Looney Tunes, Animaniacs


----------



## Lazuli (Jun 8, 2012)

Batman: The Animated Series and Superfriends were my absolute favorites. I'm still obsessed with BTAS to be honest and my dad still says "Meanwhile in the Hall of Justice..." every once in a while to me. I also watched a lot of Tom & Jerry, Bugs Bunny, Woody Woodpecker, Babar, Care Bears, Wildfire (didn't see anyone mention this one, does anyone else like it?), Recess, Where on Earth is Carmen Sandiego? (loved the game as well) and Pokémon (first season only). I didn't have cable TV at that time but I'd go to a neighbor's house to watch stuff like Powerpuff Girls, Courage the Cowardly Dog and Dexter's Lab sometimes.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

DBZ
Yu-Gi-Oh
Pokemon
Xiaolin Showdown
Mucha Lucha 
X-Men 
Johnny Test
Teen Titans
Spectacular Spider-Man
MegaMan NT Warrior


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

There were so many cartoons I loved! Courage The Cowardly Dog, The Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy and Ed, Edd n Eddy. 

There were more, I could never choose one, I loved so many!


----------



## badluckbrian (Aug 13, 2013)

'Drawn Together' 30 years latter and I'm still a kid.


----------



## ske (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh god, anything Cartoon Network or Disney in the 90s and early 2000s.


----------



## The Lonely Brain (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey Arnold, Goosebumps, and holy ****, Legends of the Hidden Temple. I wanted to be on that show so bad.


----------



## marko delic (Aug 6, 2013)

scooby doo, ed edd n eddy and courage the cowardly dog


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Courage The Cowerdly Dog
Powerpuff Girls
Dexters Laboratory
Red Wall
Scooby Doo
Rugrats
The Wild Thornberries
Sailor Moon
Hey Arnold


----------



## SlipDaJab (Dec 27, 2011)

Dragon ball z, Zoids, Scooby doo, Dexters Laborotory


----------



## Ravven (Dec 31, 2012)

Billy the Cat....When i was like 4 or 5. 
After that i watched only Animes: Dragon Ball, Yu-Gi-Oh, Digimons, Pokemons, etc. :3

-Ravven


----------



## KawaiiHime (Oct 10, 2013)

xiaolin showdown
teen titans
el tigre
spongebob
powepuff girls
yugioh


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Dragon Ball GT.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

If you didn't watch recess you are not human. TJ and the gang were the faces on Saturday and after school kids tv.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

DBZ


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Kevin001 said:


> DBZ


I'm on Dragon Ball Super now. Ep 116. Things get interesting, then you have to wait for the next episode 
Endlessly frustrating.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

LoganAnomaly said:


> I'm on Dragon Ball Super now. Ep 116. Things get interesting, then you have to wait for the next episode
> Endlessly frustrating.


What is that? A remake?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Kevin001 said:


> What is that? A remake?


A completely new storyline with Gods and other universes and the like. It's pretty good too.

https://ww3.gogoanime.io/category/dragon-ball-super


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

LoganAnomaly said:


> A completely new storyline with Gods and other universes and the like. It's pretty good too.
> 
> https://ww3.gogoanime.io/category/dragon-ball-super


Says a continue after Buu saga....cool. I stopped watching after GT but did see the God Goku movie or whatever.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Kevin001 said:


> but did see the God Goku movie or whatever.


Yeah, it's a continuation of that. I like it. It's more of the same overall, but with a whole new cast of characters. Not some remaster at least.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Batman: The Animated Series.


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

hi hi puffy ami yumi show

but Code Lyoko tho


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Garfield and Donald Duck.

But I think Garfield was number 1. I would watch every cartoon, buy the comics, I had several Garfield plush toys and would buy anything with Garfield on it. Lasagna was even my favorite food lol. I still have some Garfield stuff  

Sent fra min HTC One M9 via Tapatalk


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

Pokemon. I still watch it by the way


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

Rocko's Modern Life and Rocket Power


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

Saber Rider, of course. Also Granzort.











There's a bunch of other cartoons and anime that I liked as a kid, but I don't want to make too long of a list.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

gundam wing


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

One of them was this:










Although that cartoon was a source of pain and stress, I was always so worried for the bad girls  , I never wanted them to be discovered in their bad things :cry


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Beetlejuice and Pokemon were the first ones I remember being favourites (when I was like 7 I guess,) I liked lots of cartoons though. This is the first Pokemon episode I remember watching I think. I remember the bit at 12:26 specifically for some reason:






Was a lot darker in the game of course:













> I wonder who even created, looked at lavender town and said this is the perfect for children.﻿


:lol

But I was really obsessed with Beetlejuice, one of my aunts who'd only seen the film found my obsession creepy.


----------



## The Scrub Ducky (Apr 4, 2017)

Ninja turtles

Darkwing duck

Ducktales


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

loneranger said:


> Batman: The Animated Series.


Best Batman ever, movie or cartoon.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I watched Nickelodeon religiously as a kid. 

Hey Arnold
Rugrats
Rocko
Doug
All That
Keenan & Kel
KaBLAM!
Invader Zim
Spongebob
Legends of the Hidden Temple
Guts 
Double Dare
Blue's Clues
Wild Thornberrys

Wasn't Nickelodeon, but Arthur as well.

Sure I'm missing a few too!
I did not like CatDog and Angry Beavers tho.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

LoganAnomaly said:


> Best Batman ever, movie or cartoon.


It sure is


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

so many...


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Pokemon
Johnny Bravo
Ren and Stimpy
Dexter's Lab
Taz-Mania
Aaahh!!! Real Monsters


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Batman: TAS, and the whole DCAU to be precice. Also X-Men:TAS, Spider-Man: TAS, Looney Tunes.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Scaptain said:


> Batman: TAS, and the whole DCAU to be precice. Also X-Men:TAS, Spider-Man: TAS, Looney Tunes.


Yes! Exactly!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Probably the 90’s Spiderman series


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

•Ed, Edd, n' Eddy
•Rugrats
•Digimon
•Spongebob Squarepants
•Fairly Oddparents
•The Powerpuff Girls
•Dexter's Laboratory
•Spiderman
• Hey Arnold!
• Dragonball Z
• Yu-Gi-Oh! GX


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

I mainly watched the Nickelodeon cartoons but I remember being obsessed with the original Scooby Doo, Rugrats, and Rocko's Modern Life. And Spongebob.  Still love Spongebob to this day.


----------



## jelota (Dec 1, 2017)

teen titans!!! and i had a huge crush on robin obviously


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

I don't think I can pick only one. It was Pokemon, Cardcaptors, Yu-Gi-Oh, and Batman Beyond.


----------

